# This Day in Music



## Spiritinthesky (Feb 25, 2013)

Fancy a daily music happening?

How about this to start with. 

25th Feb 1943, Born on this day, George Harrison guitarist and vocalist with The Beatles, the worlds most successful group. The all-time bestselling album in the UK is The Beatles 'Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band', with over 4.5 million copies sold. Harrison wrote the 1969 US No.1 & UK No.4 Beatles single Something. As a solo artist he had the 1971 US No.1 album 'All Things Must Pass' and the 1970 worldwide No.1 single My Sweet Lord. He was also a member of the Traveling Wilburys with Tom Petty and Bob Dylan. Harrison died of cancer on November 29th 2001.

More on George: www.thisdayinmusic.com/pages/george_harrison


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Feb 26, 2013)

26th Feb 1932, Born on this day, Johnny Cash, US country singer, songwriter who had a 1969 US No.2 & UK No.4 single with &#8216;A Boy Named Sue&#8217; plus 11 other US Top 40 singles. He had the US TV Johnny Cash show in the late 60s&#8217; early 70s. Cash died of respiratory failure on September 12th 2003, aged 71. More http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/pages/johnny_cash


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Feb 27, 2013)

27th Feb 2004, A worker in a supermarket in Aspen, Colorado alerted the police-after seeing a man shopping with his face covered by a mask. Police arrived on the scene and identified the man as Michael Jackson who was in town on holiday with his children.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 1, 2013)

1st March 1944, Born on this day, Roger Daltrey, vocals, The Who, (1965 UK No.2 single 'My Generation' plus over 20 other UK hit singles, 16 US Top 40 singles, rock opera albums 'Tommy' & 'Quadrophenia'). Solo, (1973 UK No.5 single 'Giving It All Away'). http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/pages/my_generation


----------



## biglungs (Mar 1, 2013)

u forgot yesterday- MJ wins 8 grammies 1984


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 4, 2013)

4th March 1966, John Lennon's statement that The Beatles were 'more popular than Jesus Christ' was published in The London Evening Standard. "Christianity will go. It will vanish and shrink. We&#8217;re more popular then Jesus now; I don&#8217;t know which will go first, rock &#8216;n&#8217; roll or Christianity. Jesus was alright, but his disciples were thick and ordinary." Christian groups in the US were outraged resulting in some states burning Beatles records. Lennon later apologised. 


http://audioboo.fm/boos/1245306-this-day-in-music-4th-march


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 5, 2013)

5th March 1983, Michael Jackson started a seven week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Billie Jean', his fourth solo US No.1, also No.1 in the UK. And on this day Jacksons album 'Thriller' went to No.1 for the first time on the UK album chart, it went on to become the biggest selling album of all time with sales over 50 million. 
http://audioboo.fm/boos/1247598-this-day-in-music-5th-march


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 6, 2013)

March 6th 1982, Tight Fit were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their version of The Tokens hit 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight.' It was first recorded by its writer, Solomon Linda, and his group, The Evening Birds, in 1939. In 2004, the song became the subject of a lawsuit between the family of its writer Solomon Linda and Disney. The suit claimed that Disney owed $1.6 million in royalties for the use of 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight' in the film and stage production of The Lion King. A settlement was reached for an undisclosed amount in 2006. 


http://audioboo.fm/boos/1249616-this-day-in-music-6th-march


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 7, 2013)

March 7th 1966, Tina Turner recorded her vocal on the Phil Spector produced 'River Deep Mountain High'. It went on to make No.3 in the UK but only No.88 on the US chart.


Hear more at http://audioboo.fm/boos/1252255-this-day-in-music-7th-march


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 8, 2013)

8th March 1973, Paul McCartney was fined £100 ($170) for growing cannabis at his farm in Campbeltown, Scotland. McCartney claimed some fans gave the seeds to him and that he didn't know what they would grow.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 10, 2013)

Best rock album ever?


On 10th March 1973, Pink Floyd released their eighth studio album 'The Dark Side Of The Moon' in the US. It remained in the US charts for 741 discontinuous weeks from 1973 to 1988, longer than any other album in history.


More on the story: http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/pages/the_dark_side_of_the_moon


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 12, 2013)

12th March 1969, Paul McCartney married Linda Eastman at Marylebone Register Office. They then held a reception lunch at The Ritz Hotel, Paul then went to Abbey Road studios in the evening to work. George Harrison and his wife Patti were arrested on the same day and charged with possession of 120 joints of marijuana. More at http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 14, 2013)

14th March 1964, For the first time in British recording history, all Top Ten singles in the UK were by British acts.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Mar 16, 2013)

16th March 1964, The Beatles set a new record for advance sales in the U.S. with 2,100,000 copies of their latest single 'Can't Buy Me Love.' When pressed by American journalists in 1966 to reveal the song's "true" meaning, Paul McCartney stated "I think you can put any interpretation you want on anything, but when someone suggests that 'Can't Buy Me Love' is about a prostitute, I draw the line." 
http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 3, 2013)

3rd April 2007, Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards denied that he snorted the ashes of his late father during a drugs binge. Jane Rose, Richards' manager, told MTV News the remarks were made in jest, and she could not believe they had been taken seriously. Richards had said in an interview with the NME: He was cremated and I couldn't resist grinding him up with a little bit of blow. But NME interviewer Mark Beaumont was convinced that Richards was not joking when speaking to him about the alleged incident. He did seem to be quite honest about it. There were too many details for him to be making it up, he later told BBC news. 


More: http://audioboo.fm/boos/1305118-this-day-in-music-3rd-april


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 25, 2013)

25th April 1987, U2 started a five-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with their fifth studio album 'The Joshua Tree.' Inspired by American tour experiences, literature, and politics, the album topped the charts in over 20 countries, and is one of the world's all-time best-selling albums, with over 25 million copies sold. The album which won a Grammy Award for Album of the Year produced the hit singles 'With or Without You', 'I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For', and 'Where the Streets Have No Name'.


----------

